

What do you use for product delivery (software)? - nhangen

I'm selling an app over at http://zazensuite.com/mac and though it's soon to hit the Mac App Store, I prefer to sell it on my own as well.<p>The issue I'm facing is product delivery. I'm using E-Junkie/Paypal, but I'm not happy with that solution because the interface is confusing to customers, and it's more difficult than I like for email follow up and delivery.<p>Any suggestions?
======
DotSauce
If you have a bit to invest, aMember is really a fantastic solution and will
allow you to expand your business in many ways. The software is the best on
the market as far as I'm aware and goes for $180.

I'm finishing up deep integration of aMember, vBulletin and WordPress now and
it is going very well. I'm very excited about launching.

aMember is built to manage recurring subscriptions first, but you can set
products to "lifetime" and users will only have to make a single payment if
needed.

------
nhangen
Addition:

As I was thinking about it, why isn't there a Bandcamp.com for software?

Some of the things I'd like to handle are:

1\. Updates (email list) 2\. Storage 3\. Integrated shopping cart (like Big
Cartel or Storenvy) 4\. Tied to Mailchimp's API

